# Where to live nr Athens airport



## balsamicsquare (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I am going to be moving out the Greece in January for a 6 month contract with a Greek airline flying out of Athens airport.

I was wondering what areas could be recommended that are easily commutable to the airport. I don't mind spending more for a good area. And a few expats around would be a added bonus! 

Thanks for your help
Ben


----------

